# Is my dog pregnant??



## SpottedDog

My 1 year old toy poodle was just accidently bred this past Thursday. One of our larger males has been trying to mount her, while the other poodle who did the breeding with her has just been taking care of her (i.e, licking her, lying down by her, following her.) My questions:

How can I tell if she's pregnant or not pregnant?
How much will it cost to take her to the vet?
If she is pregnant, when will she have the puppies, and when will they be due?
Did we breed her to early (Please note it was on accident, not on purpose)
What should we do?


----------



## Fairhaven

SpottedDog said:


> My 1 year old toy poodle was just accidently bred this past Thursday. One of our larger males has been trying to mount her, while the other poodle who did the breeding with her has just been taking care of her (i.e, licking her, lying down by her, following her.) My questions:
> 
> How can I tell if she's pregnant or not pregnant?
> How much will it cost to take her to the vet?
> If she is pregnant, when will she have the puppies, and when will they be due?
> Did we breed her to early (Please note it was on accident, not on purpose)
> What should we do?


Usually you won't be able to tell she is pregnant until after day 28. I wouldn't suggest you trying to palpate the dogs abdomen unless you are experienced at doing so. Take her to the vet where they can either do an ultrasound or palpate with experienced hands. I do not recommend an x-ray until after day 50-52 to ensure the radiation does not harm the pups (if she is pregnant).


----------



## SpottedDog

Is she old enough to breed? Will she be able to make it through?


----------



## Fairhaven

The next question I would ask you is this. Is this her first or second heat cycle. Generally speaking, you should at least let your dam have one heat cycle before trying to breed her (if that is your intention). Secondly is how big is the male in comparison to the female. If she ends up pregnant, the size of the male will help you and your vet determine whether she will be able to have the pups naturally. That and a good ultrasound or x-ray in the latter part of the pregnancy. I'm not going to harp about unwanted dogs in this world because at this point and time, it might just well be beyond that. I can see that this is causing you great concern. As my grandmother used to say "You can't cry over spilled milk". If your dog is not pregnant, now is the time to decide whether you want to breed your dogs at some point. Make sure that you are committed to that decision because it won't be cheap. Testing needs to be done to ensure that problems that are prominent to your dog's specific breed are not passed down to future generations. Taking these things into consideration will help establish a good breeding line and reputation for you. Because I am unfamiliar with your breed of dog, I cannot tell you if she is too young. I know that Newfoundlands need to be at least 18 months old before they are considered old enough to breed. I usually wait until they are at least 2 years of age due to the fact that Newfies will continue to grow until they are 3 years of age. I don't know if this information has helped, but please keep us all updated. Know that we are not passing judgement and are here to support other dog lovers in whatever endeavor they find themselves in. Good luck to you.


----------



## SpottedDog

Well, the male toy poodle is actually a little smaller than her! They love eachother very much, and I can tell because he took good care of her before she was in heat. The owner we got her from said she was in perfect breeding condition. Is that what I need to know? Please help.


----------



## mistee06

what is perfect breeding condition to that breeder??? Because to me, a bitch in perfect breeding condition is one that has titled in show and is completely health tested in all related feilds to the specific breed (like pitties are OFA hips, patella, cardiac, etc) i dont know much about breeding a dog...but if your baby is preggo, i would be prepared to look for good homes for the pups, and make sure you have a good adoption contract


----------



## Dulce

It's so terribly frustrating for people like myself who strongly believe in spay and neutering, and adopting shelter dogs that are homeless because of careless breeders, and "accidental" breeding 

Are you going to let her have her puppies? Are you going to take her to a vet to get her checked out?? 

You really should keep an eye on your dogs at all times if they are not fixed. 
Why aren't your dogs fixed anyway??

If you don't know if your dog is pregnant, you shouldn't be breeding, or have your unfixed dogs unattended...JMO


----------



## myrna

Your female will probably end up having breast cancer because she is not spayed and your male dog will have prostate cancer and also tumors all over their bodies.

You have a lot of nerve breeding your dog. !!!!!!!

Yuck!!!!


----------



## animalcraker

SpottedDog said:


> Is she old enough to breed? Will she be able to make it through?


While she may be physicaly capible to carry a litter up pups full term and rasie them till they're weaned, she is not emotinaly capable of having a litter of pups, IMO. Think of it as a tenneger having a baby, they are physical capible, but most are not emotionaly ready to have a baby. Just out of curiosity why are neither of your pups fixed?
~AC


----------



## SpottedDog

badbreedermyrna said:


> Your female will probably end up having breast cancer because she is not spayed and your male dog will have prostate cancer and also tumors all over their bodies.
> 
> You have a lot of nerve breeding your dog. !!!!!!!
> 
> Yuck!!!!


Well, that is REALLY "reassuring". It was accidental, we never planned on breeding any of them! We were going to get the male fixed.


----------



## workingdog

Never planned on breeding her but you leave a male out with a female in heat.(sounds planned to me) Iv'e heard this far to many times.I suggest every one that keeps having these oops. Should spend the day at a shelter.I'm on the dogs side. At this point with so many unwanted dogs/puppies nothing should be candy coated.


----------



## Cheetah

Guys, it's a bit too late now. The dog is already pregnant.

Take the dog to the vet and have her checked out. They can also give you some advice on preparing for the litter. I am not a breeder so I can't help you there.

I agree that you need a puppy contract. You need to screen each potential puppy owner on their plans, living conditions, etc. Grab a few books as well. Here are some good ones:

http://dogwise.com/ItemDetails.cfm?ID=DG215
http://dogwise.com/ItemDetails.cfm?ID=DG202
http://dogwise.com/ItemDetails.cfm?ID=DG219
http://dogwise.com/ItemDetails.cfm?ID=DG117
http://dogwise.com/ItemDetails.cfm?ID=DG210

When this is all over, I highly recommend having both dogs fixed so there are no more accidents. I know how it is. My grandmother has an un-spayed pekingese, and when my corgi had not been neutered yet, her peke went into heat without my knowledge, and she did not tell me. Thankfully, I found out in time, and we got into an argument about it... she apparently did not care if my corgi had bred with her peke. >-.-;< Now he is neutered so she can't breed them if she wanted lol...


----------



## DOTTI

you must be a member of PETA!!!! accidents happen,not every animal gets cancer if they are taken care of..MY VET TOLD ME THIS IF I DECIDED TO BREED..THIS IS FOR QUESTIONS NOT SARCASTIC REMARKS.have a good day


----------



## Cheetah

I hope that was not directed at me. I said nothing nasty in my post, and only posted advice and recommendations for good books to help. Last time I checked, there was nothing wrong with that. And besides, I am a MOD and it is my JOB to try and help members to help their pets. Thank you very much. >u.u<


----------



## SpottedDog

Cheetah said:


> I hope that was not directed at me. I said nothing nasty in my post, and only posted advice and recommendations for good books to help. Last time I checked, there was nothing wrong with that. And besides, I am a MOD and it is my JOB to try and help members to help their pets. Thank you very much. >u.u<


Thanks Cheetah, I'll use your advice.. and what do you mean?


----------



## carriedenaee

*puppies!!!*

well i know accidents can happen...and no your dogs arent going to have tumors or cancer just because they arent fixed...i have never had any of mine fixed and we had two german shepheards ..one lived to be 15 and the other 16...no problems healthwise ...both were males...its just a hype...and cruel of someone to say to you...however spaying or neutering can prevent puppies that you will have to pay for first shots and deworming(wich some vets do for free) and worrying about if they are going to good homes or if they will wind up in a pound...it is a chore better left to the experts...haha..me sayin that and i am goin to start breedin daschunds!!!...but i will say it is gonna be exciting and i wish the best of luck to you and your pup...i hope all is well...if there is a breeder anywhere in your local area you may ask them for advice...they are some of the best to get it from!!!


----------



## SpottedDog

carriedenaee said:


> well i know accidents can happen...and no your dogs arent going to have tumors or cancer just because they arent fixed...i have never had any of mine fixed and we had two german shepheards ..one lived to be 15 and the other 16...no problems healthwise ...both were males...its just a hype...and cruel of someone to say to you...however spaying or neutering can prevent puppies that you will have to pay for first shots and deworming(wich some vets do for free) and worrying about if they are going to good homes or if they will wind up in a pound...it is a chore better left to the experts...haha..me sayin that and i am goin to start breedin daschunds!!!...but i will say it is gonna be exciting and i wish the best of luck to you and your pup...i hope all is well...if there is a breeder anywhere in your local area you may ask them for advice...they are some of the best to get it from!!!


Thanks! That will really help. All myrna is doing is posting on all my threads saying that something will go wrong and that the puppies will end up in the pound..


----------



## BellaBoo

ha! Some of you people are a trip. This woman does not deserve to be pistol whipped simply because her dog "accidentally" got pregnant, for Pete's sake. Accidents happen, NO MATTER WHO YOU ARE or what the accident may be...that's why they are called accidents. 

At any rate, I am in the same boat. I have 2 little dogs, a male and a female. I managed to keep my female away from pregnancy all her life (she's 5 now) until recently. My male dog is neutered and has been since we got him, so obviously he's not the culprit...ha! I never had my female done because I was too scared, thinking the vet would make a mistake on her since she was so tiny or give her too much anesthesia, so I put it off thinking having my male dog neutered was enough. Not!

My neighbor came over a little over a month ago and told me my dog was down the street. With my heart in my throat, I ran her down and caught her (this must be when "it" happened). My dogs stay on my large back porch where they have a doggy door to go out whenever they want; I don’t like chains and leashes…my dogs enjoy their freedom. 

My problem is, I cannot recall seeing any other dogs running around that day, therefore, I couldn't even begin to tell you what breed of dog it was that impregnated her; which leads me to this question, since my dog is little (she's about 15 pounds; or was until pregnancy...hehe), is it possible that she could have backed her butt up to a fence where the slats are pretty wide and I'm almost certain her rear could fit? The reason I ask is because there is only 1 dog in our neighborhood that is outside all the time, but he is fenced. He's a pug and he's very adorable (very fat, too), but I am concerned that the pups might be too big for her to deliver. He's not a huge pug or anything, but he is a fat one. He's about the same height as my dog, though. Do you think a Pug is too large of a dog for a mixed, 15-pound Schnauzer/Chihuahua (per the person who we got her from as a pup)? 

She goes to the vet next week and they are going to perform a sonogram to see how many there are and what size they are, but I am so anxious about it right now...ugh! Any expert advice? Oh, and please refrain from telling me what an irresponsible pet owner I am. If that's all you have to say, then say nothing to me at all. I'm keeping all my babies, so do not fear that I am going to overcrowd my local pound........


----------



## Curbside Prophet

I have nothing positive to say about your situation, so good luck with that.


----------



## BellaBoo

Well, Curb, that's good...apparently it was not your advice I was seeking anyway. I have no idea why you were even compelled to respond, as I do recall stating that if you had no advice to give, to say nothing at all (that helps to keep your foot out of your mouth, ya know). However, I do appreciate the "good luck!" Peace!


----------



## sobreeze

*its not to late*

you dont know how long it takes to have pups so you are not ready to raise a litter then find homes for unwanted pups it is not to late to have her sayed it just costs a little more and it would be better for her and you puppys are a big job to raise and a life long commitment my mother adopted a dog from a shelter after her dog of 14 years passed away she had be in the shelter for 30 days as she was a day away from being put to sleep my mother had her a bout 3 weeks before she had her spayed we were worried by her added pounds but was hoping she was just eating better and thats why she was getting fat not so when she was spayed she was 40 days in to pregnancy so she became impregnated in the shelter it cost my mother a lot more than the paws coupon covered to have her spayed when paws was told what had happened they said oh well and i thought they were there to protect these animals but you are also there to protect your pets so get her spayed so she can be your friend not a mother to unwanted puppys that will end up in a home that also lets them have unwanted puppys think about this very hard


----------



## workingdog

dogs can smell a female in heat blocks away. Females get horney when they are in heat, so your girl could of went looking.


----------



## BellaBoo

Hi So: I really appreciate your sincerity, however, these pups are very wanted. They weren't planned, of course, but are wanted. I am committed to not only delivering these pups with the guidance of my vet, but will be keeping them. This is their home, just like it has been their mother's home for the last 5 years. However, I do have one family in mind that wants a little dog and I may consider allowing them to have one...maybe  They had actually wanted my male dog when I first got him, but he came from an abusive home and I didn't feel they could handle his emotional side effects, so my family and I decided to keep him. He's ever so happy now. 

I will be having my female fixed after she gives birth, with the time being determined by our vet. I could never get her an abortion. I have 3 beautiful boys and I love them dearly, so I can imagine my dog will do the same, and I don't want to take that away from her. Trust me, I could never, ever send her baby's off to their death. She's not a very attractive dog, but she is a very special dog to us, she has brought so much joy to my kids and myself... She got sick about 3 years ago (pancreatitis with gastroenteritis), and was on her death bed. Our family willingly gave up all of our money that we had planned on using for vacation (over $2000.00) to the doggy ER to keep her alive...and I'd do it all over again if I had to. 

I am sorry to hear how the shelter treated, not only your mother, but the poor dog, too! Yeah, you'd think they really care, but when it comes down to it, a lot of people just do a job for a paycheck and don't really care as we would expect them to...I found that out when I had my male neutered. It was a shelter, as well, but they spayed and neutered dogs at a discount price, as the city paid half. They were just so "cold" there. 

Working: She couldn't have been out there that long because I had just played with her and her buddy (Moe, my neutered male) maybe 20 minutes or so before that on the porch. 

In your experience, how big of a dog could have mated with her? I hope it's not too big...ohhh noooo...... Also, what about my "butt to the fence" theory...is that possible? 

Thanks...


----------



## Curbside Prophet

BellaBoo said:


> Well, Curb, that's good...apparently it was not your advice I was seeking anyway. I have no idea why you were even compelled to respond, as I do recall stating that if you had no advice to give, to say nothing at all (that helps to keep your foot out of your mouth, ya know). However, I do appreciate the "good luck!" Peace!


You're right, I shouldn't have responded at all. What I waste of my time. I did, however, spare you my rant, and you fairly responded with equal sarcasm. That's fine, I expected that and could have predicted it. However, this is a public forum, and you can't, by request, ask to exclude opinions or criticism. This is a very closed minded approach, and offers nothing for learning to others who may be reading this thread. Because the facts are, unwanted pregnancies are rarely "accidents". Accidents can't be prevented, but unwanted pregnancies can be by spaying and neutering. So, regardless of whether you want to hear it or not, unwanted pregnancies are 99% of the time caused because of irresponsible owners. The other 1% are when unpredictable occurrences happen to a reputable breeder. And a reputable breeder you are not, so you draw the conclusion. Call it an "accident" if you want to, but risk putting your foot deeper into your mouth. 

This rant is by no means an attempt to infuriate you. You're just one person who is unwilling to listen to criticism for the benefit of others. Because as I criticize your viewpoint there are possibly 1 or 2 other people, maybe more who are reading this and saying, "you know what, Curb is right, why don't I have my dog spayed so this doesn't happen to me." So, I'm willing to risk a non-sarcastic relationship with you to benefit the view that should have equal say here, regardless of your stance. Because no matter how much responsibility you will now take to care for these dogs, wouldn't it have been nice if you could have rescued 2 or 3 other young pups from a shelter instead? 

I'm sorry if I'm overly critical, this just happens to be a sensitive topic for me. But I sincerely do wish you all the luck. You'll need it.


----------



## sobreeze

*where thers a will*

dogs can do any thing where theres a will theres a way and females in heat are sluts there is a chance it could be a larger breed so you need to work close to your vet it might be she will have to have a c section you need to do whats right for her no mater the cost and i hope you will have her and her pups fixed for there health and happy ness i just adopted a female boston puppy mill puppy maker that was turned over to a rescue after her 2nd pregnacy ended in 4 dead pups because her uterus fliped over on the pups breeder was through with her as she could not make him any money she is 2 years old on her 2nd litter very small boston her feet are callased from being in a wire cage all her life i picked her up friday from foster mom and she has made great progress she lets me love and hold her something shes never felt before i also have two boston pups that will being going in very soon to be fixed as i love them just the way they are and they dont have to be parents for you tp love and care for them my son now 25 my only one i never needed any more and if i did not ever have him it would not change the way i feel if you are a child you can not raise a child as we have babies humans that are having babies and cant raise them and i thought we humans were smarter


----------



## BellaBoo

Curb: As I have mentioned, these puppies may have been an "accident," but they are by no means not wanted. As a matter of fact, my first son was an "accident," but guess what, I kept him, too!!!! Imagine that... 

If you must rant on to every "question" on this board instead of offering an answer to someone's "question," you need to include those so-called reputable breeders you seem fond of (as they don't seem to have accidents, only "unpredictable occurrences"). Those people breed for people like you to buy the pet, and they breed to make money, and lots of it. Therefore, by you purchasing a pet, you are keeping these over-populating breeders in business. That's right, breeders are also a big part of the problem...yep, they sure are. When I went to the shelter to have my male neutered, most of the dogs that were there seemed to be a breed, not all were mutts. So, where did those dogs come from, huh? My neighbor recently gave 2 of her sweet hounds to a shelter because she was moving, another neighbor gave her two little Schitzus to a shelter because she had a baby, and I've seen many, many greyhounds at shelters, and far too many other breeds, as well. Therefore, it’s my opinion that there are no "reputable" breeders; they do not care about the animals bodies that they sacrifice over and over for 600 bucks a pop (or a pup, rather)...if you really think they are just these wonderful animal lovers who breed for the love of them, you need to wake up, it's just a dream. 

Now, had I known this board was for people to BASH people for asking questions, I certainly would not have even bothered. I was looking for answers, as was the original poster. I did not read anywhere on here that this board is for people like YOU to throw out your negative OPINIONS on...must have been in some very small, fine print. Who are you to say ANYTHING negative to me. I have never taken any part in over-populating a pound…ever! Therefore, you are just a rude, insensitive person looking for someone to ATTACK. Maybe you should start a board of your own, call it "ComeGetAttacked.com" or something witty like that. That way, people will know for sure what they are getting into before they ask a question. 

Public forum or not, there is such a thing as "respect for others." You are no one to judge me, you don't even know me. I take care of all my responsibilities; all 3 of my “wanted” beautiful kids, my house, my job…all of it! If I were truly an irresponsible pet owner, I'd simply drop my pregnant dog off at the pound right now, or take all the babes and drop them off, etc. So, to help you understand my "sarcasm," it's pretty simple, you offended me with your rude and “unwanted” response...you are no one to me and you are also very incorrect; I am not irresponsible just because my dog got pregnant, my puppies will be well taken care of, unlike quite a few "breeders" that you think are so much better! Go away and rant somewhere else…don’t you have someone else to aggravate??


----------



## BellaBoo

By the way, this is a sensitive topic to me, as well. I love animals and would never contribute to the negative side of pet ownership, and for someone to insinuate that I am part of that, well, it upsets me, too!

Also, I don't want to raise 3 pups of someone else's, no more than I would want to raise the child of an underaged pregnant girl who I have no relationship with. I'd rather everyone take care of their own, which is what I am doing.........


----------



## britishbandit

BellaBoo said:


> Also, I don't want to raise 3 pups of someone else's, no more than I would want to raise the child of an underaged pregnant girl who I have no relationship with. I'd rather everyone take care of their own, which is what I am doing.........


Wow BellaBoo, you've made some pretty bold, and pretty stupid statements. How very ignorant of you. Now you say shelter dogs and children up for adoption are "worthless", and not worthy of YOU. I think you have it backwards.


----------



## workingdog

it's like some one all ready said( if there's a will, there's a way) It would be very possible for a bigger male to breed a smaller female. The fence thing i don't think so.


----------



## Curbside Prophet

BellaBoo, I apologize. I've made an example of you, and I shouldn't have. That was rude. Especially when my intent was not to insult you, but to make light of careless ideas that contribute to overpopulated dog shelters...like not having your dog spayed to avoid "accidents". Clearly I did not do a good enough job explaining myself and the whys behind my criticism...or you really are just trying to paint a better circumstance for your situation. I'll admit to the earlier, before the later, because I'm sure you would not recommend others to not have their dogs spayed and neutered to avoid accidents. However, I do hope you take the time to learn more about breeding practices, the current dog overpopulation epidemic, responsible dog ownership, and the failures that you did mention. If you look around the board, or any other for that matter, I'm sure you will find many useful threads on these topics that will explain my stance better than I could here. BTW, purebreds in shelters are actually largely born from irreputible breeders like back-yard breeders and puppy millers, none of whom I support as you claim. To the contrary. My own dog is a rescue from a puppy miller, and a saved life. And guess what? She's spayed! Obviously I've turned you off, but if you care to continue this conversation over PM's, where maybe I can explain myself better, I'd kindly accept. Again, I apologize if I've offended you in any way.


----------



## Cheetah

BellaBoo said:


> Those people breed for people like you to buy the pet, and they breed to make money, and lots of it. Therefore, by you purchasing a pet, you are keeping these over-populating breeders in business.


I'm sorry but I have to comment on this - If a breeder is truely reputable, they do not breed for money, because all that money is spent on vet bills, hip, eye, and ear tests (OFA/PennHiip, etc), microchipping (in my corgi breeder's case), etc. A reputable breeder usually either makes back all the money they just spent on caring for their dogs and getting the proper tests done, or they lose money. A truely reputable breeder doesn't even have to advertise their litters to find homes for the pups.

So if you are seeing so-called "reputable" breeders actually making a profit, you are in fact looking at backyard breeders.

I did purchase a puppy from a REPUTABLE breeder. My other dog (in my avatar) is a former shelter dog. I say breeder or shelter is fine as long as it's reputable. Shelters can be disreputable as well.


----------



## BellaBoo

Curb: I agree that there are way too many people allowing "accidents" and some should not even have a pet to begin with. However, once again, you accuse me of something...this time it's lying (or per your own words, painting a better picture of myself). I am no more a liar than I am an irresponsible pet owner; you can see it however you want. If you'd like, I can send you pictures of not only the pups as soon as they are born, but even monthly thereafter. I do not like to be called a liar, as I have no reason to lie to you. At first, I didn’t want the male dog I have now, but I couldn’t stand to see him being mistreated so I took him and kept him myself. I could have just as easily sent him to the pound, but I didn’t. 

Again, I am in no way at all responsible for shelters existing just because I didn't have my dog spayed, and it was not necessary to "use me as an example" or whatnot. That is all I was trying to get across to you. I believe spaying and neutering animals for most people is the right thing to do, I was never arguing about that. I am not the first and only person whose dog had pups and kept them, some people just really love their animals and can handle having more than one dog. I love the idea that I will have her pups, as it may help when her “time” comes to heal mine and my children’s pain. 

British: What the hell are you talking about??? That statement had nothing to do with worthiness. Go back and read the post again....the ignorance is all yours. Curb had told me that I should adopt a few puppies instead of allowing my dog to become pregnant and have puppies. I am only keeping these because they are hers, it's not like I was out looking for some. I was telling her that I was no more interested in going to the pound and getting puppies than I would be interested in running out and adopting/raising someone's baby, as I am not looking for one. However, should I "accidentally" become pregnant, I'd gladly raise my baby because it's mine...get it? If not, please just “forget it.” 

WorkingDog: Thank you...

Cheetah: I will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## britishbandit

BellaBoo said:


> Also, I don't want to raise 3 pups of someone else's, no more than I would want to raise the child of an underaged pregnant girl who I have no relationship with. I'd rather everyone take care of their own, which is what I am doing.........


What the heck am I talking about? THAT^^^

You wouldn't want to raise "someone elses" pups, or a child in need of adoption, and go so low as to make a statement like it's ONLY underaged girls that are unable to care and keep these children, and so what if a child does come into the world that way? Do they not deserve a chance to be adopted and have a chance at a good life? Unless it involves you and your dogs, you don't care. I'm glad not everyone in the world has the same viewpoint as you. I raise my hand to those who spay/neuter their pets and adopt (pets and children). So what if you aren't wanting a child, that statement was still just plain ignorant. What you aren't getting is, that a lot of people read these posts, and the messeges you are sending aren't cool. I kept my mouth shut long enough while you described your "accident", as others were saying similar things as to what I would have said anyway. Then you go and make that last statement, which I found to be totally uncalled for. Every post you make, is going to attract a certain amount and variety of responses. If you don't like me (or others) giving my opinion on what you said, maybe you should think more before you post.

I understand you taking the defensive, but you can explain things without having to drag up "comparisons", that just make things worse.


----------



## BellaBoo

ha! The "pregnant teenager" was just a scenario!! 

Okay, let me try to "break it down for you." It was not an ignorant statement. 

THIS IS JUST A SCENARIO: Let's say I had a teenaged, pregnant girl living next door to me. She tells me she plans to give the baby up for adoption. I'm not going to adopt this baby just to keep it out of an orphanage. Believe me, I wish I could take care of every single homeless child on the face of this earth, but it's just not possible, now is it?? 

Still with me? 

Okay, let's change that scenario: Let's say I had a teenaged daughter who is pregnant. Well, it's my child, so of course I am going to struggle and sacrifice to take care of her child because not only is she MY responsibility, but she's my child!!! 

I cannot make it any clearer than that. You took everything out of context just to give your 2 cents and to justify your 2 cents...wow, how lonely you must be.


----------



## Curbside Prophet

BellaBoo, I know you're better than to resort to name calling. Regardless of your position, name calling is not allowed on our forum. So please, for your credibility, stay away from the name calling. And that goes for everyone!

As for your scenario, I have one question... How many homeless children are euthanized everyday because they don't have a home? I'd say your scenario is actually the one out of context, as it does not apply here. I'd say that's my 2 cents, but I'm sure I'm way over a dollar now. 

BTW, I never called you a liar, I merely wanted to point out that not having your dog spayed is irresponsible because of the "accident". Maybe it's a statement of the obvious, and I'm wrong for stating it. However, it's my belief that if your dog is not a perfect example of a standard, have it spayed. Too many people have "accidents" and can't care for the offspring. And I never said that your dog shouldn't have the pups, although for your dogs safety and health, abortion should be an option to consider. The point I was trying to make there was, if you had your dog spayed before the "accident", wouldn't it had been nice if you could have saved a few pups from a shelter? But now, and because of the "accident", your resources will be going to these pups instead of a shelter dog. That's the only point I'm making here. Whether you care for these pups or not is beside the point, and so are your beliefs on breeding and responsible shelters. I just find it sad when someone who is obviously very caring and otherwise responsible can't acknowledge the whole picture. Maybe that's human nature and I'm expecting too much, but I'm truly amazed at how few people actually don't see the problems with breeding practices or overlook the need for spaying and neuturing their pet. I have no doubt that you're pups will be loved and cared for. I just wished that opportunity did not close on those poor pups in our shelters. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## BellaBoo

"How very ignorant of you." 

The above was a comment from British to myself, however, I'm sure you will not see that as name calling, as it would not benefit you. I guess since I am considered the "enemy" here, you were just waiting for a chance to "correct" me when I called him an idiot. Credibility, are you kidding me. 

I will no longer be participating on your judgmental and opinionated dog forum. I simply asked a few questions (which I'm pretty sure that's what this forum was intended for), and next thing you know, I am having to waste my time defending myself. 

I never said I disagree with spaying/neutering...not once, you made that one up! I have nothing against adopting from shelters and never said I did. All I was saying was that I was not irresponsible, as my pets will not be a burden to you or society in general. You and British are the ones who took everything out of context and started making stuff up as you went along. From my posts, even though I have stated otherwise, you two have decided that I am not only irresponsible, but that I'm stupid, I'm a liar, I'm cold-hearted, I don't help when I can as far as donating to causes, and whatever else you came up with. See, I can make stuff up, too, from your past posts, and then use your very past comments to "back them up." In other words, I can take your words out of context just as you two have done to me. 

Just so you know, the definition of irresponsible is "not upholding one's duty." My duty is to care for my pets, which I do......................... 

Good riddens!~


----------



## Curbside Prophet

I'm sorry to here that. I guess the big picture will never suit everyone. Tis a shame. Best wishes to you and your pups.


----------

